# Just A Couple Pics



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

This is just a couple pics of my Nubian and sister Pygmy's










This is of Buttercup (Nubian), Calie (Black Pygmy) and Delilah (White Pygmy)










Here is another one of what these girls do best.










And lastly, one of the sisters taking advantage of the limestone that I have scattered throughout the yard.

I hope you all enjoy these as much as I do. Thanks for taking the time to view them.

God Bless.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are real nice goats...thanks for sharing......... :thumb:


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

sweet


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww...they all look to be adjusting very well! I'm sure they will be very happy with you too , going by the auction sticker on the carmel pygmy's back, I'm assuming the pretty goats are new to you?


----------



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

liz said:


> Aww...they all look to be adjusting very well! I'm sure they will be very happy with you too , going by the auction sticker on the carmel pygmy's back, I'm assuming the pretty goats are new to you?


Yes they are new liz and they have since gotten rid of the stickers themselves by rubbing them off. We had to remove the sticker from the Nubian as it didnt seem to bother her as much as it bothered us.

So having these new additions to the family has also brought alot of questions for us and this is why I have joined the forums here in an effort to get some of the answered.

Thanks for viewing the pics and I am sure I will be posting more as time permits.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Sweet pics ))


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Awww what sweet goats-they are lucky you got them!

Glad to have you here too-you will learn ALOT! :type: :wave:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks for viewing the pics and I am sure I will be posting more as time permits.


 :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute goats! Congrats!!


----------



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

Thought I would share something funny with you all. On my property I have a creek that runs the entire length of the backyard. About half way I have a firepit that I use to burn wood debris that I collect in my yard from the many trees located here and what is washed down the creek.

My two pygs have found this pit to be a nice place to take five. Is this noormal for a pyg?










They are just having a good time.










Delilah likes hanging out in the pit.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

AWWWW!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, of course... any place they can get dirty!.... Very cute goats!


----------



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

Thought I would share this with you all. Thought it was as funny as all get out.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

:ROFL: She looks very satisfied with herself :laugh:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Sweet! Lucky goaties! :laugh: Gosh they're cute as can be!


----------

